# digital seconds timer required



## scubamedic

Hello. 
I am looking for a plug in digital seconds timer to opperate my lucky reptile super rain humidifyer. Most timers I have found only go down as low as 1 minute which would result in too much water being sprayed into my viv (sprays 2l/minute).

Does anyone have one/ use this set up or know where to get one.

have done a google search/ internet search but to no avail. have also tried maplins/ rs supplies and a few others as well. 

cheers
Neil


----------



## nezzer01

*sec timer*

hi there 
have you tryed Climate Control Price List
but you will need a 2 t0 3 pin adaptor :2thumb:


----------



## pollywog

A lot of the digital seconds timers available such as the Lucky Reptile Pro Timer are hacked and re-programmed minute timers and as such prone to failure.
We stock a reliable seconds timer that we use with our misting systems, they are built specifically as seconds timers for controlling pumps. We should have fresh stock arriving tomorrow. Do you know the wattage of your humidifyer?


----------



## scubamedic

pollywog said:


> A lot of the digital seconds timers available such as the Lucky Reptile Pro Timer are hacked and re-programmed minute timers and as such prone to failure.
> We stock a reliable seconds timer that we use with our misting systems, they are built specifically as seconds timers for controlling pumps. We should have fresh stock arriving tomorrow. Do you know the wattage of your humidifyer?


Thanks for your replies. not sure off hand of wattage but its a lucky reptile super rain machine.

whats this "hacked" in regards to the timer please

also what sort of price would I be looking at please polywog??


----------



## pollywog

By hacked I mean they take a standard digital timer, break into the program and alter it (like someone hacks into a website or hacks into a computer). This seams to have an effect on the timer and causes them to fail, some sooner than others.


The timers we stock are usually £35 I know that's a bit more expensive than some of the other options available but they are very reliable and in my view worth the extra, it's much better to spend a little extra on the timer than risk damage to the devise it's controlling - they are the only timers I recomend for controling our misting systems. They are designed to be used in conjunction with a standard household segmental timer and wire in place of the plug. They have 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30, 35, 40, 60, 90, & 120 second time periods as well as an option for continuous running. They are also built in the UK and so are built to UK electrical standards to be used with a maximum recommended pump size of 150 watts.

Also we have our January sale on at present so they will go staight into the sale when they arrive back into stock tomorrow.


----------



## nezzer01

hi pollywog could you put a link on as i carnt find you timers
thanx s:2thumb:


----------



## pollywog

Hi, At the moment they're not on the site as they're out of stock - I don't list things on the site if I don't have them in stock ready to be sent out. They'll be back on there under the *Misting Systems> Controllers* section as soon as they come in.


----------



## nezzer01

thanxs pollywog will keep a look out on your site :2thumb:


----------



## pollywog

Looks like the snow that fell around us last night has held up our deliveries, it will probably be monday that we receive the new stock now.


----------



## pollywog

Arrived this afternoon they're now back up on the site.


----------



## scubamedic

Hi Pollywog

Not too sure how they work. I need to buy another normal timer I guess an then wire them in some how?? Do they come with installation instructions etc as im not very electrical literate. 

thanks
Neil


----------



## pollywog

You wire these on to your pump in place of the plug (instructions are provided and it's very simple), you then turn the dial on the timer to set the number of seconds you want.
Next you take a normal household segment timer (a couple quid from DIY stores, Supermarkets or Argos - or sometimes available free from your local police) and set the on/off periods.
Plug the seconds timer into the segment timer and then plug the segment timer into the mains. The segment timer brings the pump on at the set times and the seconds timer over-rides and cuts the power to turn it off after the set number of seconds.

It's much simpler than it sounds.

If your pump has a transformer plug you can wire the timer onto an extention lead and plug it in that way.


----------

